# RegEx Ausnahme aus Treffer



## DaRealMC (9. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Mit JS gehe ich auf ein Stück HTML-Code los und ersetze alles innerhalb von <> durch nichts.

```
replace(/<[^>]+>/g,"")
```
Jetzt will ich davon aber eine Ausnahme machen. Alle '$string' aus 'Value="$string"' (wobei $string natürlich variabel ist) sollen erhalten bleiben.

Wie muss ich mein RegEx erweitern?


----------



## Parantatatam (9. Januar 2015)

Ich habe mal kurz rumprobiert und bin dabei auf folgende Lösung gekommen:

```
var html = "...";

html = html.replace( /<([^>]+)>/g, function( _, result ) {
  var value = result.match( /value="([^"]*)"/ );
  return ( value == null ? "" : value[ 1 ] );
});
```


----------

